# No need for aspiration when injecting



## Maintenance Man (Jul 1, 2016)

I saw a question on another board and wondered how many of you guys are still using this practice. I haven't done it since my 1st cycle myself. If anything, I always pull in some air before I pin as to clear all the gear out of my syringe. 

Here is a lil data for yall since I know you love that.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25871949


----------



## Seeker (Jul 1, 2016)

Never aspirated once. Never had a problem.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 1, 2016)

I dont see how it can hurt to pull back alittle on the plunger needed or not


----------



## ccpro (Jul 1, 2016)

I always do, call it ignorance or good measure...


----------



## Jada (Jul 1, 2016)

Always do it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 1, 2016)

Never have. Not dead yet.


----------



## Milo (Jul 1, 2016)

Doing it with one hand i.e. in delts is pointless anyways. Right after you regrip the syringe the needle moves. I've stopped doing it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't pin, I'm all natty.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 1, 2016)

Never have either. Docs don't do it when they give u a shot either. 

And even after u aspirate, when u push the plunger down its gonna move the needle from that spot anyways.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 1, 2016)

Once I push the needle in, the last thing I wanna do is start messing with it and moving it around. If I feel a slight pain while injecting I might pull the needle out a fraction hoping to clear a suspected vain.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 1, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Never aspirated once. Never had a problem.



This......


----------



## Jada (Jul 1, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Never have either. Docs don't do it when they give u a shot either.
> 
> And even after u aspirate, when u push the plunger down its gonna move the needle from that spot anyways.



I've seen this a thousand  times when I take my kids to there doctor.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 1, 2016)

since jada aspirate ill make sure to never do that again


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 1, 2016)

next ill be doing tri kick backs


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 1, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> next ill be doing tri kick backs



Let me know when this happens. I will come out you out of your misery. How would you like it? Bullet to brain? Suffocation?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Let me know when this happens. I will come out you out of your misery. How would you like it? Bullet to brain? Suffocation?



shotgun blast to the face


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 1, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> shotgun blast to the face



I gotcha bro...


----------



## Dex (Jul 1, 2016)

Doesn't it say that aspiration is recommended for the dorsogluteal muscle? So, all of you guys that stick it in the butt should still pull back on the plunger.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 1, 2016)

Dex said:


> Doesn't it say that aspiration is recommended for the dorsogluteal muscle? So, all of you guys that stick it in the butt should still pull back on the plunger.



It does say that. That's got to be the hardest spot to do that at as well. Sounds like a bunch of needle movement to me. Ouch


----------



## bvs (Jul 1, 2016)

I did it when i first started but quickly realised that its pointless


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Jul 1, 2016)

There is no need to aspirate. To die or to otherwise suffer negative consequences from injecting air into one's body, one would have to inject at least 3ccs of air directly into a vein. But of course our injections are strictly intramuscular. So there is nothing to worry about. So save your money; don't aspirate.


----------



## monster-ish (Jul 1, 2016)

I always have since day one, just habit now


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 1, 2016)

Sometimes I do......sometimes I forget or say F it. Its hard enough to reach my ass to pin much less try to aspirate. 
Either way I have never had a major issue.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 1, 2016)

RustyShackelford said:


> Sometimes I do......sometimes I forget or say F it. Its hard enough to reach my ass to pin much less try to aspirate.
> Either way I have never had a major issue.


I don't forget. I'm just lazy, and it's never seemed to matter anyway.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Jul 2, 2016)

I do it mainly to get any air bubbles up to the back of the syringe. Maybe I'm doing something wrong... Seems like it can't hurt though


----------



## RISE (Jul 2, 2016)

I've only hit a vein once, it sucked, but I lived.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't aspirate either.


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 2, 2016)

Never aspirated and don't figure to start now.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 2, 2016)

less needle movement the better


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> less needle movement the better



kens ass !! I love it


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 3, 2016)

BrutesorGods said:


> I do it mainly to get any air bubbles up to the back of the syringe. Maybe I'm doing something wrong... Seems like it can't hurt though



No its not wrong, just not really needed. I do the same thing but I draw air into the syringe before I pin myself. Its less needle movement as Ken said. Needle movement can cause PIP.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 3, 2016)

Soooo...

Are you pushing non-aspiration type injections? What do you have to gain by telling people not to aspirate? I mean, if you're the only one telling people that, it's pushing. 

I'm ****ing with you. 

Happy 4th of July.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 3, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Soooo...
> 
> Are you pushing non-aspiration type injections? What do you have to gain by telling people not to aspirate? I mean, if you're the only one telling people that, it's pushing.
> 
> ...



LOL! I know bruh. Its all gravy. Happy 4th GK.


----------



## EER (Jul 3, 2016)

If anyone here has been able to observe or be on hand to watch an open heart surgery requiring cardiopulmonary bipass you'd quickly understand that aspiration of a 3 to even 5cc inj is pointless.

Someone brought up the dorsogluteal or truely the ventrogluteal you should aspirate. Sure that's in most nursing training books but I can 100% tell u it ain't happening.


----------



## Dex (Jul 3, 2016)

I wouldn't advise people not to aspirate if they aren't a trained professional. The concern isn't just about a little air getting into your vein, it is the drug going straight into your vein.


----------

